# Cô gái Trung Quốc áp dụng phương pháp giảm cân không lành mạnh khiến có thể gặp nhiều vấn đề nguy hại



## Vietcorset (25/1/19)

_Dựa theo kinh nghiệm của một người bạn chia sẻ. Cô bạn gái trung quốc đã áp dụng phương pháp giảm cân không lành mạnh suốt 3 năm. Điều này khiến cơ thể cô rơi vào trạng thái suy dinh dưỡng trong một thời gian dài. Mỗi khi thấy đồ ăn là cảm giác buồn nôn lại trào lên._

San San, 24 tuổi hiện tại đang sống tại Trung Quốc. Ngày trước cô vốn có một thân hình hơi mũm mĩm từ khi còn nhỏ. Năm 14 tuổi cân nặng của cô đã chạm mốc 60kg. Đến khi trưởng thành thì Tiểu Lý có nhận thức rõ hơn về chuyện làm đẹp. Thế nên cô đã dùng nhiều phương pháp giảm cân nhưng lại rất khó khăn. Cô bị mắc kẹt trong chuyện giảm cân và tăng cân mất kiểm soát suốt nhiều năm liền.

*Tai hại khi áp dụng phương pháp giảm cân không lành mạnh*
Cô đã được một người bạn học mách cho phương pháp giảm cân mà không cần nhịn ăn khổ sở. Cách giảm cân đó là móc họng sau khi ăn. Đối với cách giảm cân này thì dù ăn nhiều hay ít thì sau bữa ăn. Cô chỉ cần móc họng thì có thể nôn hết lượng đồ ăn vừa tiêu thụ ra bên ngoài.

_



_
_Móc họng sau khi ăn là một phương pháp giảm cân không lành mạnh_​
Cảm thấy được điều này rất hữu ích, thế nên San San đã áp dụng phương pháp này ngay sau đó. Cô thấy mừng rỡ khi mình đã giảm được từ 60kg xuống 30kg. Nhưng với chiều cao 1m55 thì số cân nặng tối thiểu mà San San cần phải duy trì là 44kg. Vì áp dụng phương pháp giảm cân không lành mạnh này nên San San đã gầy ốm hơn trước rất nhiều. Kèm theo đó là hàng loạt những triệu chứng cô phải trải qua. Có thể liệt kê ra như: da khô nẻ, rụng tóc, mất ngủ, chóng mặt, viêm dạ dày và viêm thực quản…. Ngoài ra kinh nguyệt của San San đã không còn hoạt động ổn định nữa. Hiện tượng mất kinh xảy ra thường xuyên do cơ thể không sản sinh đủ estrogen.

*Triệu chứng khi đi khám và hướng giải quyết*
Khi đi khám bệnh bác sĩ đã kết luận San San đã mắc phải hội chứng chán ăn tâm lý. Nguyên nhân là do nỗi ám ảnh cân nặng và dùng phương pháp giảm cân không lành mạnh trong một thời gian dài.
Để giúp San San trở lại cuộc sống như trước. Các bác sĩ ở khoa thần kinh đã phải áp dụng phương pháp trị liệu kích thích não bộ. Sau một thời gian thì tình trạng chán ăn của San San đã được cải thiện. Cô không còn cảm thấy buồn nôn khi ăn uống nữa. Sức khỏe cũng trở về như lúc bình trường.
Các bác sĩ ở đây cũng cho biết. Hội chứng chán ăn tâm lý đang có xu hướng gia tăng mạnh. Đặc biệt là ở các bạn trẻ độ tuổi từ 13- 20. Bệnh này nếu không chữa trị kịp thời thì còn có thể gây suy nhược cho cơ thể. Dẫn đến suy đa cơ quan và có thể gây tử vong. Ngoài ra nếu kéo dài quá lâu thì người bệnh sẽ càng ngày càng kiệt quệ. Tâm lý trở nên bất ổn và có nguy cơ tự sát cao.

*Gen nịt bụng Latex – Giúp giảm eo hiệu quả, thân thiện với cơ thể. Giúp mọi người có thể tránh xa được phương pháp giảm cân không lành mạnh*
Gen nịt bụng đang là một trong những phương pháp phổ biến lưu hành hiện nay. Tác dụng giảm eo nhanh chóng, định dáng và hỗ trợ 1 phần bảo vệ sức khỏe người sử dụng. Ngoài ra được sự kiểm duyệt của chuyên gia đánh giá chất lượng sản phẩm quốc tế công nhận. Điều này giúp chị em không phải lo lắng về việc sản phẩm không có nguồn gốc gây ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của bản thân.
_Việt Corset_ hiện tại đang lưu 3 dòng gen nịt bụng giảm mỡ:

*Gen nịt bụng Latex Slim:*





Đai nịt bụng latex slim 200 giải pháp cho việc giảm cân không lành mạnh​
Dòng nịt bụng này được thiết kế chuyên dụng cho vóc người Việt Nam. Đem lại sự vừa vặn và khả năng giảm eo tối ưu nhất có thể. Thiết kế đa dạng, mỗi sản phẩm có thể phù với từng đối tượng.
*Gen nịt bụng Latex Ann Chery:*
_



_
_Gen nịt bụng latex ann chery loại trừ giải pháp giảm cân không lành mạnh_​
Đến từ thương hiệu nổi tiếng Ann Chery. Hiệu quả tương tự như dòng Latex Slim. Tuy nhiên sản phẩm chỉ phù hợp với chị em 1m63 trở lên. Thường xuyên vận động thể thao hoặc gym
*Gen nịt bụng Latex Vedette:*
_



_
_Gen nịt bụng latex vedette_​
Cũng từ thương hiệu lâu đời Vedette: Sản phẩm dành cho chiều cao tiêu chuẩn 1m63 trở lên. Khác với dòng Ann Chery là có thêm lớp phủ cotton thấm hút mồ hôi bên trong. Dành cho chị em mới làm quen phương pháp giảm eo và ít vận động.
Trên đây là 3 dòng sản phẩm gen nịt bụng của Việt Corset, giúp chị em thoát khỏi vấn đề giảm cân không lành mạnh. Nếu có thắc mắc về sản phẩm. Hãy gửi tin đến fanpage: VietCorset mình để nhận được sự tư vấn chu đáo nhé.


----------

